# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  کند شدن ویو

## ma.andishe

با سلام و تبریک سال نو به دو ستان عزیز
ایا کسی میدونه چطور میتونیم  دلیل کند شدن ویو رو پیدا کنم.توی برنامه ای که دارم یک ویو هست که از تیبل های متعدد ساخته شده و این ویو اونقدر کند شده که تایم اوت میده .اگه کسی میدونه چطور از ابزار اس کیو ال میشه استفاده کرد  تا اون کوئری که بار زیاد  روی سرور داره رو پیدا کنم لطفا راهنمایی کنه ممنون میشم

----------


## micro24

سلام

execution plan را مطالعه کنید.

----------

